# Phoenix Sound



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend is installing a Phoenix system. Using track power. He gets three horn toots when he is in reverse. He gets none when he is going forward. All other features, including the single toot when he stops works. Anyone have some advice?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
More information is needed. Has this been setup on the computer? Forward,reverse and stop horn/whistle all have their own individual setups. Those should be checked.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bob,

Is a Phoenix programmer available? 

Is it possible the wires to the motor block were reversed?

Michael


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Chip was set up at RLD Hobbies. I have the programmer and cable.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If I recall, the forward, reverse, and stop whistles all have unique volume settings. It could be that the forward whistle volume is set to zero. (I have mine set so the forward and reverse whistles play, but the stop whistle is set to zero.) 

I'd check there first. I've got two boards which occasionally get confused with respect to forward and reverse, so if it's not the volume control on the forward whistle, it _could_ be some glitch akin to that to where maybe it doesn't know that it's going forward? 

Later,

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an adjustment for holdoff. No one ever uses this. It is to silence the directional whistles , or at least delay them- if you are switching. Otherwise they would be going off constantly and drive the user nuts. If you reverse, then go forward with out wait time longer than holdoff setting, then you will get no toots. Motor block polarity makes no difference, this can be set in software and the board woul dstill give directional toos anyway regardelss of polarity. Adjust the holdoff to minimum or very low and test. Also, there are some very old files that do not always have both directional toots in place, are you using version r10? Ther are some additional setting which can also affect this


----------

